# Help with paint coming of nylon jackets!



## screenprinting77 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got my jackets back from the printers and the paint is coming of the back of the jacket! Is there a way to make sure it stays on or am I going to have to re print? Please help!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Without knowing material, type of ink, etc., it is impossible to say what the problem is. Most jackets are nylon or a nylon blend and require a catylist (hardener) to adhere to nylon. God Bless.


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

So True , you need to add nylon additive


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

I have used Nylobond as a bonding agent. Worked great,


----------

